
Show HN: Paralign – A Smart Journal That Finds Patterns Within Your Thoughts - gyoungberg
http://paralign.me/
======
wingerlang
Your landing page have ZERO information about the app. I don't count the "app
store" buttons. And the diary tab just looked like clickbait articles - so I
closed that instantly.

The app itself, and the content in the app store (text+screenshots), actually
looks kinda neat. Just use that.

I guess it just looked like "tinder for thoughts" now when I look back at it,
is it?

And seriously, 18 pages of "X ways to do Y" and "Why X is blah (and how to X
it!)". It really feels like spam.

------
alixaxel
I can't download it on Android.

~~~
pouria3
What was the problem?

